
Show HN: My new GitHub issue tracker, BugHub - Me1000
http://bughubapp.com
======
Me1000
This is my first iOS app, so it was definitely a learning experience, but I'm
happy with the what I shipped! I'd love to hear your feedback and I'm already
planning new features and UI improvements for the upcoming versions.

Here are some promo codes for you all:

WYJEYEAJWJPX

F666KME3X44R

XEPLYKPXHNMT

WNPE47WY6TJ9

7P3K4LXFXEFN

~~~
Aqua_Geek
It looks nice at a glance, but it's really hard to make out any details in
those screenshots. Any chance you can up the size of the images in the
carousel (preferably to full 1024x768)?

~~~
Me1000
The images on the website are actually full screenshots, so if you copy the
image URL you can view them individually...

I'll look into getting the iPad to scale up with larger window sizes.

~~~
david_a_r_kemp
You could have an obvious way to click the images and go to the big size
(maybe in a lightbox?)

------
thetron
Looks very nice - purchased!

I know some of my iPadless colleagues would love an iPhone version. Any plans
to add universal support? Or even a separate version?

~~~
Me1000
I've had several inquires about this. I'm hesitant to talk about what I might
do in the future, but if the market is large enough for an iPhone app I would
certainly be open to making one. Since GitHub has their own iPhone app I'm not
sure how much of a market there is for a comercial iPhone app.

I think the market for a Mac app might be a bit larger, so I'd love to know
what everyone thinks about a version of the app for either the iPhone or OS X.

~~~
Aqua_Geek
A Mac app with notifications for new issues would be awesome. We use pull
requests extensively at work, and it's annoying to have to periodically keep
refreshing the webpage to see if things have been integrated yet.

------
jwr
I think you might be missing a profitable niche. Github already has a great
website and a github:issues iPhone app. Github customers are overserved.

On the other hand, companies that use FogBugz, are underserved. All iPhone
FogBugz apps are crappy. FogBugz mobile website is barely usable. If you
created a FogBugz client, you'd face no competition to speak of, and an
(admiteddly smaller) market of customers who pay $25/mo for each developer
account. Which means you could price your app higher and people would still
buy (I would have no problem with paying $40 for a FogBugz client — a good
one).

------
Navarr
An Android version would be amazing <3

------
jawngee
Not to diminish your accomplishments, because it's a lovely looking app, but
why not target the desktop first? Are you planning to?

Nice work!

~~~
Me1000
I decided to tackle iOS as a learning experience. I've put some initial work
into a desktop client, but as people have show here there seems to also be a
demand for a better iPhone app... So I don't want to commit publicly to either
app... But I do want to gauge the demand for either and iPhone or Mac version.

------
n9com
Video took too long to load, so i closed the window. Your sales page should
load within a few seconds max.

------
daemon13
Cool app!

How much time did it take you to develop?

Why you did not do combined iPhone/iPad app?

Based on your experience, is it more effective to develop combined app or
separate iPad and iPhone?

What learning resources would you recommend to start developing iPad apps for
a newbie?

thank you

~~~
Me1000
Thanks,

I've been working on it for a few months now... The product had several
iterations, first as a cappuccino app, then as a Mac app, then finally I
decided I'd learn more by building an iPad app.

I didn't build a universal app because I didn't have the time to make it. I
wanted the experience to be great, and I wanted to ship by December (I was
three months late). So I can't comment on how difficult it would be.

I am a core team member for the Cappuccino Framework, so I know Cocoa (on OS
X) pretty well... The transition for me wasn't too difficult... I just used
the apple documentation.

~~~
grinich
What's your next project?

------
luchs
Your site looks a bit broken in Opera: <http://i.imgur.com/BmkUm.png>

------
eaurouge
Is the code derived from a Cappuccino version, or did you build it from
scratch using iOS?

~~~
Me1000
I wrote the Cappuccino app along with Ross back in the day... The app shares
some concepts, but the code is written from scratch.

~~~
eaurouge
Cool, thanks for responding.

------
andy9d
grabbed it from your code. promise a nice (honest too) review after using it
on the app store. good luck!

~~~
Me1000
Thanks! I appreciate it.

------
justindocanto
Reminds me of transmission.io

